# Been Busy, Be Back Soon!



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

We have been really busy this fall. About the time of my last post, A black Lab decided to have puppies on my carpet. That made Shannon really happy with me.... Oooops She was four days early... it aint my fault Twister didnt follow the rules!

We have been raising this litter for the last six weeks. One week to go and they will all go to their new homes! All have been sold but two and we are gettin good nibbles for them as well.

I will be keeping one. Originally I went with a female (no conflicts with my golden girls). Then two males really stood out as field trial dogs (WOW). Now I am up in the air. For the last twelve hours I am leaning back to the female.

Anyways, I will have a week with no puppies (but the one I keep) and then the goldens will be born. I am REALLY looking forward to this litter. Amber is getting big. We think she has at least the same as her first litter over a year ago (9). However, I would be quite happy with a litter of six!
When all is said and done, I will be taking pick for my next field dog prospect. 

I WILL HAVE A BLACK AND A GOLD! Insane.

Hope all is well with you all. Best of wishes to you all and Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Randy, its good to hear from you. Good luck with all the puppies, can't wait to see what little Miss Amber has, they should be little fireballs! We want play by play with the time comes. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, raising two puppies. I'll keep you in my thoughts 

I have a six month old right now that is certainly keeping me on my toes, I can't imagine having the energy to throw an extra into the mix! You are a good man!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Two of the black little rascals have left for their new homes..... YES!
Tomarrow, one more is on his way home. The day after that, three more, and then one more the following day.

I have picked the girl. She is now "Klamaths Midnight Lace." Her call name is Teddy.

I hope to sweet talk Laura into posting her photo soon.

Hand


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey, good to hear from you! Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OH I like the name Teddy, I have a girl named Teddi too! Of course my Teddi is gold. I like black and gold too. We get our lab pup right after Christmas, and I have started researching my next golden pup in about a year. 

Post pictures of all puppies please! Have a great holiday and good luck with the golden pups! 

Ann


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I am still kicking around the names for the golden. I think may have to be something that goes with a "teddy." 
Amber puppies in just about ten days. I am looking at her now and I am going to guess seven. I hope it's eight or less. Six would be about right. Two are placed (me and a nice gent from Seattle). I really dont want a big litter.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I forgot to add that I just delivered three more to their new owners. One more went home today while I was away. The mama dog also went home with her owner. One left to be picked up tomarrow morning!


----------

